# SS Clan Brodie



## JT McRae (Jun 11, 2007)

I would very much to be in contact with any person who sailed in SS Clan Brodie between 1946 and 1962. 

My father sailed in her when she was HMS Athene during WW2, and I would like to know more about the ship itself.

I hope there is some old salt out there who may be able to help.

Regards
Tim


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

JT McRae said:


> I would very much to be in contact with any person who sailed in SS Clan Brodie between 1946 and 1962.
> 
> My father sailed in her when she was HMS Athene during WW2, and I would like to know more about the ship itself.
> 
> ...


CLAN BRODIE (1946 - 1962) 
O.N. 169474. 7,473g. 3,508n. 463.8 x 63.0 x 38.1 feet.
Two, T.3-cyl. (26", 42" & 68" x 48") engines made by J. G. Kincaid & Company Ltd., Greenock, each with a Bauer-Wach low pressure exhaust steam turbine, driving twin propeller shafts. Total power 1,370 NHP.
1939: Keel laid as CLAN BRODIE by the Greenock Dockyard Company Ltd., Greenock (Yard No. 444) for The Clan Line Steamers Ltd. At the outbreak of W. W. 2. the hull was in an almost completed state, work was suspended, and subsequently taken over by the Government. 
1.10.1940: Launched as H. M. S. ATHENE, (seaplane depot ship), for the Admiralty. 10.1941: Completed. 
1946: Rebuilt, for The Clan Line Steamers Ltd., (Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., managers), and renamed CLAN BRODIE. 
1962: Transferred to King Line Ltd., London. 
14.6.1963: Arrived at Colombo from Gdynia and upon completion of discharge was sold to Hong Kong Salvage & Towage Company Ltd., Hong Kong for demolition. 
19.7.1963: Arrived at Hong Kong. 
22.7.1963: Handed over. 
30.7.1963: Mollers Ltd., commenced work.


----------



## JT McRae (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks BillH for this interesting information. Did you ever sail in her?
Brgds
Tim


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

JT McRae said:


> Thanks BillH for this interesting information. Did you ever sail in her?
> Brgds
> Tim


No, my only interest was writing the history of Cayzer Irvine, her owners for our book on CD. What I have supplied is a typical entry in the fleets section for each ship owned or managed.
regards
Bill


----------



## Torrens71 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mate I may not be of any help to you but my father was the Chief Steward / Purser from nov 47 till Dec 49. his name was William Simon Stanley. I have very little information on the ship apart from a war time photo of HMS ATHENE and that is from Wikpedia. I can give you a copy of dads discharge book if that will be of any help to you in your quest for information.

Do you have any photos of the ship post war. If you do I would love a copy of them. My email address is [email protected]

Dad left the sea after running away from home at the age of 12 I think. He went to sea as a cabin boy and worked his way up to galley hand, cook or various grades to being the chief purser in his final years at sea. He left the sea around Apr 1950.

Dads ship was sunk around around Nov Dec 1940 and he lost his discharge book and a new one was issued to him. I'm trying to peace together his sea career but it is a long process.

The ships stamp that appears in dad discharge book has the following details in
Clan Brodie
169474 Glasgow
Nett 3508 Gross 7437
N.H.P. 1210 I.H.P 8300

I assume the first line is the ships name
Is the second line the ships hull number and port of registration
Next I gather were tonnage 
Guessing the last line is some sort of registration 

Hope this may be of some help and I hope that you have some photos to share

Other ships that dad was that I can read
Clan Colquhoun
Clan Forbes
Clan Macillivray
Clan Mackinlay
Clan Maclachian
Clan Maclearn


Rob Stanley


----------



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

My father was captain on her in 61/62 and will see if I can find any photos of her and put them on SN for you.
I may possibly have some film too but cannot promise anything yet till I delve into the unknown!


----------



## Torrens71 (Apr 11, 2012)

That will be VMA

Thanks


----------

